# Buycostumes.com



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

O.K I just looked at the site again and if you are interested in a Costume I was wrong on the idea that they had to be the same costume, you get Buy on get One free of any of the clearanced costumes, the free one is the cheaper of the two. 

They have ALOT of costumes clearanced!!!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Thanks - you just saved me $40.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Glad to hear that!! 

They have quick shipping also, I ordered on the 22nd and recieved my package today!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

anyone have a link to a more current coupon/code?


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

The last code I got was 3 days ago:

Buy 1 Get 1 at 25% off AND free shipping for orders over $70. Enter "BOGO25".


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

SouthernBelle said:


> The last code I got was 3 days ago:
> 
> Buy 1 Get 1 at 25% off AND free shipping for orders over $70. Enter "BOGO25".


thanks SouthernBelle


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

A little off the subject of coupons for buycostumes.com, I placed and order with them and was very pleased with their order processing and shipping. I received my items within 7 days of placing the order. Unlike Spirit of Halloween, which I won't go into details about on this tread, I would most certaily purchase from buycostumes.com again, especially with coupons for additional savings.


----------



## SusieQusie65 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi There! I just bought my costume at BuyCostumes.com! I'm going to be a vampire....I vant to suck your blood...haha! I found a great coupon at Halloween Coupons, Coupon Codes, and Deals - Dealslip.com and saved 10% plus got free shipping. They have a bunch of other stores too, but I went with Buy Costumes! Happy Halloween!


----------

